# 02 Maxima chassis squeak



## Sp3k-kid (Oct 21, 2005)

I have an 02 Maxi with 93k miles. Last night we jumped in and noticed a squeaking, like an old spring mattress, so i pulled over and cut the engine. Any rock of the body causes it to squeak. It sounds like its coming from the front strut towers. It sat on a man-hole cover for 2 days in direct sunlight, so i don't know if the bushing could dry up or what. Im going to take it out for a while to day and see if it stays around. Any thoughts would be nice. Thnx


----------



## Sp3k-kid (Oct 21, 2005)

I drove around some today and the noise increased with speed. I pulled over once again, no noise while parked, and cranked the wheel to one side then the other to check for anything in the rotors. Didn't find anything but the noise has been gone since. *shrugs*


----------

